# Calvus and Peacock Mix?



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

I currently have 6 Juvenile Calvus and 6 Juvenile Cyps in my 46G bowfront tank and I am considering trading my Cyps for 3 male peacocks. Will this set-up work out? I am looking into getting 1 male Aulonocara Rubescens, 1 male Aulonocara baenschi and another one (preferably a smaller peacock that will be ok to mix with the first 2). Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My calvus was very unhappy with peacocks. (I was also advised against the mix by more experienced fishkeepers.)

He did not die, but he just hovered in place and looked nervous. His normal behavior in the Tang tank was to swim throughout his part of the tank looking grumpy, so there WAS a contrast. :thumb:

Good idea to trade the cyps though. Paracyps or dwarf rainbows would work.


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

anybody else have any luck mixing these two?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

woadito said:


> anybody else have any luck mixing these two?


I had a large breeding pair of calvus in a 75. 6" male, 4.5" female. Bred every 6-7 weeks. I added in some Neon Blue Dorsals... a mild Aulonocara. The calvus became more reclusive, stopped breeding. The week after I removed the Aulonocara, they bred again... I wouldn't mix them again, they weren't happy.


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

Well that sucks, Calvus and Peacocks are my 2 favourite cichlids. Hmmm I wounder if one would have better luck mixing these 2 from fry....


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Just need another tank! +)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

woadito said:


> Hmmm I wounder if one would have better luck mixing these 2 from fry....


It doesn't work that way. Just not great fish to mix.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

My brother has a calvus in his peacock tank and he hides all the time.


----------



## Bungalowdan (Aug 16, 2010)

Trade the cyps for some Julies (transcriptus or ornatus), or some Caudopunks not both. Buy 5-6, and when a pair forms, weed out the extras. If you give that time it will be a pretty neat tank.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

woadito, you will rarely see your calvus enjoy swimming freely in your tank if you decide to remove your cyps and add peacocks. Stick with dither fish such as the cyps.

If you have the luxury of setup up a new tank, do so for the love of peacocks!


----------

